# Shoulder Core Decompression



## KEVVYM (Sep 11, 2008)

Can someone advise me on a code for
"arthroscopic core decompression humeral head" for 
avascular necrosis?
 Thank you.


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, you are stuck with the unlisted procedure code. 29999


----------

